# TNC Complete vs Lite



## Jhncf (5 Jun 2017)

1000 litre tank, using a dirt substrate with sand cap and will be heavily planted with low to med lighting. Planning on having it moderately stocked with rainbows, tetras and barbs etc. Would I be better off using TBC complete or lite?


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2017)

With a tank that size, have you worked out how much the TNC is going to cost regardless of complete or lite. These products are mostly water, so you would be better to mix your own considerably cheaper fertiliser.

Either read the EI dosing section
https://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=dosing-with-dry-salts

or just buy and mix your own...
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html

At 1000l you might even consider dry dosing, due to the quantities involved.


----------



## Jhncf (5 Jun 2017)

I've just ordered an EI kit so sorted for ferts, thanks for the reply and links.


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2017)

Obviously the EI dosing levels are for "high light" and CO2 injection, without these you can dose considerably smaller doses eg 1/5 or less.


----------



## Jhncf (5 Jun 2017)

So do I dose a small amount on the same number of days or just dose the same amount just once rather than 3 times?


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2017)

Best to dose small amounts daily (or every other day ?) as the macros will get consumed within a day or two and the chelated elements unchelate in high pH and presence of light.


----------

